# marmora power plant



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

anybody ever fish it in the winter if so how were things?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*BF England*

I personally have not fished there in the winter but I have been told that it's not too bad.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*BL England*

Don't believe the hype.. It is like any other place hit and miss.. People seem to think that it is good year round with the warm water discharge.. Well it isn't always true, I try and fish it alot but never seem to wrangle any species. Some older gentlemen tell me it used to produce fluke year round but not anymore. I have seen some residential linesides caught and released but nothing really worth driving a distance for. If anyone else has a few bits for this location maybe they would like to share!

Tight Lines
Rick


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

thanks for the info think with the warm days coming this week i will ride down there and give it a shot.


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

same thing I hear it's hit or miss but where isn't this time of year.Go anyway at least there is a chance.:fishing:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

years ago it was a hot spot in the winter.the water coming out of the plant was very warm and it warmed the surrounding waters up.but then they installed the cooling tower and killed the winter fishery there.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

damn cooling towers. :beer:


----------

